# CQ WW DX 2009
!
          Single Operator?   36 ,   ,  48.  http://www.cqww.com/2009_Rules_cqww.pdf      .     ,     ?     ,  ,      ,   (  ,      )  ?

----------


## RK4FB

** 
         Single Operator   - *   12* .        48 .

----------


## rv3mi

-       12  -

----------


## 4L5A

CQ WW       48  
     ,    48     
        73          Al 4L5A

----------


## RA3TT

> -       12  -


  VIII : "...To be eligible
for an award, a Single Operator station
must show a minimum of 12 hours
of operation. Multi-operator stations
must operate a minimum of 24 hours..."

 ,    ,        .

----------


## RK4FB

** 
    ,    .

----------


## rv3mi

,  .   -  10-     ,    10 QSO  Multi     :-)
      12  ?
    9    ,     ?

----------


## rv3mi

-      "  "?

----------

-    48 .    .  -        -    - --.     4L5A   "3V8BB CQ WW DX CW 2008" : () "    ,        48  .    ,    (!)    10  - 13 ,     0000z   24  " ( ).     ()  ...      !      -   ...

----------


## LZ1VB

> ...     100  +-


              DL.     -    5 ,        ,      .   SB QRP    ,        QRP contesting

----------


## rv3mi

> -    - --.


 ,      ,   ,        ,    -  ,   ""  (.   ),  ...... :-)

    .  -  .       ,     .
    ,       .

,             .      ,    ,   48   ,    ,     3-4-5       48 ......     :-)

----------


## rv3mi

:-)
 ,       (   ).       -    -   :-)

----------

> http://ru.album.ee/album/288829/50135757
>        (1-2   ),    100  .      .
> + .   ,   .


!
   .
     ? ...  .

----------


## 4L5A

,  48         


  48     
  ,     
      ,     



      ,        ,    ,   


       (      BP)      


             ,      

                 48 
       36 :-) 
       ,     48  
            73          Al 4L5A

----------

4L5A.
       (  ..    ),     .   .           . 
   ,       (  ).  ,     .   ... 
     - , -    48 .

----------


## RK3TD

"",   50..100    ,     ...  -  -   ..  ,   .

----------


## LZ1VB

> "",   50..100    ,     ...  -  -   ..  ,   .


   .        "" .    ""    ,     ,    .

----------


## 4L5A

> "",   50..100    ,     ...  -  -   ..  ,   .


 
  dx         DX :-)
   -  

       3 qso    

   WW SSB   ET3       3          ,      4 QSO!!!

CQ WW          qso           

http://contesting.at-communication.c..._analiz_logov/ 

          73         Al 4L5A

----------


## 4L5A

:Sad: 

** 
73       Al 4L5A

----------


## Ivodas

CQ WW DX 160 2009..
CW / SSB
73..

----------


## ua6lcn

> -    48 .    .  -        -    - --.     4L5A   "3V8BB CQ WW DX CW 2008" : () "    ,        48  .    ,    (!)    10  - 13 ,     0000z   24  " ( ).     ()  ...      !      -   ...


 .             .         .     -,     :        ().      ,      .     ,       cq ww cw-2008      ,      1   eu. rus.

----------


## Delovar

, !
http://hfdx.at.ua/news/yasme_excelle...010-01-06-1338

----------

